# CC Manor aka Harlequin - April 2013



## UE-OMJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, I know this one is now made public on 28, but I know there are still many people who dont know of it's real name or where it is, so I'm sticking with that for now and keeping the name and history quiet.

The explore was easy and relaxed, and the weather was perfect. Couldn't ask for better.

Now we've all seen how stunning this place is in previous posts, so this will be a tad different. This is a true and down to earth side of the manor, focusing mainly on the rest of the house instead of just all the good bits...



*My take on CC/Harlequin....*


















































































































































































Oh, and explored with UrbexSW and a non-forum member.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 25, 2013)

Great shots there as always mate! 

It was quite shocking to see that this place was in such a state but was great to see it none the less!

Here are a few of my shots of CC Manor...






























































































Thanks for looking and as always, some more shots can be found on my website... (CLICK HERE)


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 25, 2013)

Great shots the pair of you this place looks even more fantastic the more i see .


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 25, 2013)

Yay good to see our little calling card in everyones shots still there


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 25, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Yay good to see our little calling card in everyones shots still there



Calling card? Am I missing something lol


----------



## lost (Apr 25, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Ok, I know this one is now *made public on 28*


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 25, 2013)

little card we left in there you can just make it out in most peoples shots, good job both of you  , its a lovely place despite its murky past


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 25, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> little card we left in there you can just make it out in most peoples shots, good job both of you  , its a lovely place despite its murky past



Ah I didn't even notice lol! Looking through the shots and I still can't spot one! I agree, a nice place, more decayed than what I was expecting and was pretty shocked with the history behind it. Will be nice to see it transformed into what it's expected to be though


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 25, 2013)

*BLIMEY!! They better get on with the conversion... Its gonna need new floor boards soon! Lol!! 
Nice pix from the 2 of ya!! *


----------



## skankypants (Apr 25, 2013)

Had a beak around here last week...there was only 13 of us in the house at one point!....great pics both..


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2013)

Fantastic couple of sets of pix both. The mobility scooter is a weird one and loving the staircase and library...


----------



## alex76 (Apr 26, 2013)

Very nice shots chaps... you can see a post of the same building many times but its always nice see the place from a different angle or bits other explorers/photographers have missed. I am feeling the odd one out now though i must be the only one who has not splored it yet lol. Thanks again fellers top work


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 26, 2013)

Cracking building & fireplaces, Ace report from you both


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 26, 2013)

cracking stuff from both of you, lovely shots


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 27, 2013)

That central hallway and staircase is to die for! Lovely stuff!!!


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice set of shots people, this place is becoming quite popular at the moment isnt it!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww we missed the ghostbusters on the wall! Great pics from you both. Shame its been made public on the other site Great report, thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 27, 2013)

Cheers for the kind comments all  



Sshhhh... said:


> Aww we missed the ghostbusters on the wall! Great pics from you both. Shame its been made public on the other site Great report, thanks



It is a shame, so many people have hit it over the past week and like PS said, they will need new floor boards too soon!

Annoyed me more because I managed to track it down through other means a few days before it was made public  lol


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Cheers for the kind comments all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I know what you mean! I tracked it down myself, found out the vicinity and then eureka! Then not long after our post on here it goes public on other forums.


----------



## sonyes (Apr 28, 2013)

Brilliant pics, of a stunning place. Such a shame that it's been made public.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 28, 2013)

We went and had a mini mooch yesterday never went inside as its been boarded again but while i was on site there was a load of kids looking shifty shoed them off but only time now till it gets trashed sadly


----------

